# What's with all this overcomplication of how magic works in Middle Earth?



## MorgothDidNothingWrong (Sep 24, 2022)

My understanding of how magic works in Middle Earth is that it is simply a degree of "allowance" given to certain characters by Iluvatar (or Sauron in the case of human "sorcerers") based on a number of factors (race, deeds, destiny etc).

In my mind, it's a very simple magic system when you boil it down.

Then you have people who try to make it sound like it's just really advanced science.

How about we start answering every question with _"Nanomachines, son!"_ while we're at it?

Elves can do the things they can do because they exist at a closer level to the divine than most other races. 

The end.
Period.
Full stop.
Thanks for playing.

Elves "uNdErStAnDiNg tHe tRuE nAtUrE oF tHe WoRlD" is an unacceptable explanation for an entire river coming to life. It's an even less acceptable explanation for someone else giving said river the shape of horses as a "personal touch."

Idk. It just seems to me like a bunch of idiots saying things to appear intellectual.

You're not smart for taking a simple concept and trying to make it migraine-inducing.

I fully expect to get my account locked or something for saying this but you all needed to hear it so idfc.


----------

